# Firefox 2.0 Update...

## Carlo

Ein wenig off topic, aber bevor ich mich in userChrome.css und so weiter einarbeite, kann mir vieleicht hier jemand helfen. Abgesehen davon, daß die Form History Manager Erweiterung nicht mehr funktioniert  :Evil or Very Mad: , gehen mir so einige andere Änderungen auf den Senkel...

layout.spellcheckDefault=0 schaltet die nervige Rechtschreibprüfung ab und browser.tabs.closeButtons=3 entfernt die Schließknöpfe auf den Reitern. 

Weiß jemand wie der Tab-Dropdown-Knopf und der Chronik-Menü-Eintrag entfernt werden können? Idealerweise würde ich auch gerne zu einfarbigen Tabs zurückkehren.

----------

## Earthwings

Für den Tab Dropdown Knopf: 

```

// Remove all-tabs drop down

stack.tabs-alltabs-stack {

        display: none !important;

}
```

Farbige Tabs kenn ich eigentlich nur aus Extensions. Ist allerdings ne Kubuntu-Firefox Version hier, vielleicht haben die das schon entfernt, keine Ahnung.

----------

## zworK

Mit

```
browser.tabs.tabMinWidth=0
```

schaltet man auch das horizontale Tab-Scrolling aus. Ging mir auch auf die Nerven.

----------

## smg

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Mit
> 
> ```
> browser.tabs.tabMinWidth=0
> ```
> ...

 

Horizontales Tab-Scrolling? Das ist doch ne super Sache. Bin mit firefox 2 und tab mix plus für version 2 top zufrieden.  :Smile:   :Exclamation: 

*scnr*

----------

## zworK

Ne, finde ich ganz und garnicht  :Smile: 

Habe ich soviele Tabs offen, das FF zu scrollen anfängt, landen neu geöffnete Tabs immer rechts im Hintergrund. So muss ich dann immer erst das Tab nach vorne holen. Öffne ich dann 5,6 hintereinander, scroll ich mich dumm und dämlich  :Smile: 

Ausblenden von Menüeinträgen geht mit

```
menu[label="Chronik"]{

   display: none !important; 

}
```

----------

## smg

Achso, installiere dir einfach Tabmixplus und setzte die max. Breite von tabs auf 80 oder so, dann passen locker 40 nebeneinander. (zumidnest bei mir)

----------

## borsdel

ich denke auch, dass Tab Mix Plus eine nette Sache ist!

Hoffe, dass es auch demnächst einzeln lokalisierte Versionen gibt.

@smg: ja, mit zwei 20" (halt 1600 x bla) tft/crt passen dann bei mir auch 40 tabs hin ... nur gut, dass mein hirn weit früher den überblick verliert  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## b3cks

Zum schnellen Durchsuchen von Tabs, hier eine kleine Empfehlung: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2134/

----------

## smg

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ich denke auch, dass Tab Mix Plus eine nette Sache ist!
> 
> Hoffe, dass es auch demnächst einzeln lokalisierte Versionen gibt.
> 
> @smg: ja, mit zwei 20" (halt 1600 x bla) tft/crt passen dann bei mir auch 40 tabs hin ... nur gut, dass mein hirn weit früher den überblick verliert 
> ...

 

Mh, ich habe 1280x1024 und nen 19" TFT  :Smile:  Na ja passen trotzdem 35 nebeneinander *g*

----------

## borsdel

 *smg wrote:*   

> Achso, installiere dir einfach Tabmixplus und setzte die max. Breite von tabs auf 80 oder so, dann passen locker 40 nebeneinander. (zumidnest bei mir)

 

80pixel*40=3200pixel  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## smg

 *borsdel wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Achso, installiere dir einfach Tabmixplus und setzte die max. Breite von tabs auf 80 oder so, dann passen locker 40 nebeneinander. (zumidnest bei mir) 
> 
> 80pixel*40=3200pixel 
> 
> mfg borsdel

 

Ja max 80 min 20  :Smile: 

----------

## 76062563

Wo wir schon dabei sind über den neuen Firefox zu meckern:

Ich finde die Option 'Suche bereits beim Eintippen starten' sehr praktisch. In der Version 1.5 hatte ich wenn ich angefangen habe zu tippen die selben Buttons wie wenn ich strg + f gedrückt habe.

In Version 2.x fehlen die Schaltflächen (z.B. Abwärts suchen, Hervorheben, usw.). Wenn ich strg + f drücke habe ich alles so wie ich es möchte.

Demnach meine Frage:

Weiß jemand wie man das Verhalten für 'Suche bereits beim Eintippen starten' so hinbekommt wie in Version 1.5?

Außerdem wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man die Zeit für die das 'Suchpanel' erscheint erhöhen könnte.

----------

## anime-otaku

Ich finde die meisten neuen Features eigentlich gut.

IMHO hat der Firefox immer mehr overhead, so das er auf älteren Rechnern nur mit Mühe und Not läuft.

Desweiteren beklage ich, dass die Stabilität nachlässt.

Gut finde ich manche Funktionen schon, gerade mit Plugins, wie AdblockPlus die ganze Werbung fern zu halten oder das mit den Tabs und der Suchleiste oben rechts.

Aber irgendwie geht die Freiheit verloren...ich finde man sollte am Anfang erstmal einen Dialog bekommen, welche Standardsuchmaschine man haben will (oder will man es gar nicht), will ich ein schön buntes Firefox oder eins was hauptsächlich auf Leistung optimiert ist? und vielleicht auch andere Dinge.

Aber ich überlege wirklich auf Opera umzusteigen.

----------

## smg

Habt ihr schonmal Strg + Linke Maustaste getestet? Damit kann man irgendwie verschiedene Boxen markieren, teste es einfach mal hier. Was soll das bringen? Bzw. findet ihr es nützlich?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *smg wrote:*   

> Habt ihr schonmal Strg + Linke Maustaste getestet? Damit kann man irgendwie verschiedene Boxen markieren, teste es einfach mal hier. Was soll das bringen? Bzw. findet ihr es nützlich?

 

Klick dann mal rechte Maustaste. Da sind dann so Sachen wie: Selection Source Code sehen oder ähnliches

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Habt ihr schonmal Strg + Linke Maustaste getestet? Damit kann man irgendwie verschiedene Boxen markieren, teste es einfach mal hier. Was soll das bringen? Bzw. findet ihr es nützlich? 
> 
> Klick dann mal rechte Maustaste. Da sind dann so Sachen wie: Selection Source Code sehen oder ähnliches
> 
> Tobi

 

Wow, das ist ja echt neat.  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Wer mit der mittleren Maustaste (irgendwo, nicht nur im URLbalken) URLs via copy&paste öffnen will (das ging schon immer) wird sich vermutlich über dieses seltsame Scrollding wundern oder gar ärgern - general.autoScroll in about:config ausschalten hilft.

----------

## Carlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Für den Tab Dropdown Knopf:

 

Das hat nicht funktioniert, mir aber das richtige Stichwort zum Suchen gegeben. Danke.

```
/*  Tab-Liste ausblenden */

.tabs-stack .tabs-alltabs-stack {

   display: none !important;

}
```

Quelle: www.firefox-browser.de

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Farbige Tabs kenn ich eigentlich nur aus Extensions.

 

Ich meine die oberen zwei Fünftel, die ein bißchen heller gehalten sind. Über den Hintergrund geht's nicht, vermutlich muß man da am Theme drehen.

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> IMHO hat der Firefox immer mehr overhead, so das er auf älteren Rechnern nur mit Mühe und Not läuft.

 

Firefox an sich scheint mir geringfügig weniger Arbeisspeicher zu verbrauchen. Nur daß das Caching ziemlich ausgeweitet wurde. Die Chronik einzuschränken oder wegzulassen und browser.cache.memory.capacity und browser.sessionhistory.* sind da ganz interessant (siehe auch [url=http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/About:config_(Einstellungen)]www.firefox-browser.de[/url]).

 *anime-otaku wrote:*   

> Aber irgendwie geht die Freiheit verloren...ich finde man sollte am Anfang erstmal einen Dialog bekommen, welche Standardsuchmaschine man haben will (oder will man es gar nicht)

 

Ja, das ist ein wenig inflexibel, was sicherlich auch mit dem Mozilla/Google-Deal zu tun hat. Ich habe mich mal an Amazon.de, einem (bis auf die Empfehlungs-URL) entfirefoxifizierten Google XML-Klümpchen und einer dazugehörigen bashrc versucht. Wer nicht mag, der hat schon.

edit: Und für den Form History Manager gibt's auch einen Bug, falls sich noch jemand dafür interessiert.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Für den Tab Dropdown Knopf: 
> 
> Das hat nicht funktioniert, mir aber das richtige Stichwort zum Suchen gegeben. Danke.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Komisch, ging bei mir gestern, nach nem Neustart nicht mehr :-s

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Farbige Tabs kenn ich eigentlich nur aus Extensions. 
> 
> Ich meine die oberen zwei Fünftel, die ein bißchen heller gehalten sind. Über den Hintergrund geht's nicht, vermutlich muß man da am Theme drehen.

 

Stell dich nicht so an  :Razz: 

Was ich noch ganz nett fand und gerade wieder aktiviert habe ist das Abschicken von Formularen per Tastenkombination Alt+S. Das öffnet neuerdings das History-Menü. Kann man in about:config über ui.key.contentAccess=4 wieder aktivieren.

----------

## samsonus

hallo zusammen,

ich hänge mich einfach mal mit meinem problem hier an. ich hab beim firefox 2.0 folgendes: 

wenn ich den firefox schliesse und später wieder öffne, verliert er das eingestellte theme. 

geht es jemandem von euch genauso?

gruss samsonus

----------

## 76062563

Nein, bei mir bleibt das.

----------

## Vortex375

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html wrote:*   

> Der Hinweis, daß ein Problem bei einem selbst nicht auftritt, ist ohne Beschreibung der Installationsparameter wenig hilfreich. 

 

...  :Rolling Eyes: 

*edit - Think4UrS11*

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html wrote:*   

> Nur Antworten posten wenn eine Lösung daraus erschließbar wird. Es ist keinem von Nutzen, wenn jemand postet, daß er auch keine Lösung parat hat. 

   :Mr. Green: 

----------

